# League of Legends  Malzahar AP Video Guide



## iorael (30. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute,

TEXT-GUIDE IM ZWEITEN POST MIT AUSFÜHRLICHEN ERKLÄRUNGEN°!

ich habe in den letzten Wochen angefangen Malzahar, den Propheten der Leere, in League of Legends zu spielen. Mittlerweile ist er einer meiner Lieblings Mid oder Top-Lane Helden geworden. 
Kurz zu mir: Ich spiele League of Legends seit der Beta. Momentan spiele ich auf Platin 1 und befinde mich auf dem Weg  zurück nach Diamond 

Da mir viele Guides, die es im Netz gibt nicht zusagen, habe ich einen, in meinen Augen sehr umfangreichen Video Guide zu Malzahar erstellt.

In dem Tutorial steckt viel Zeit und Arbeit und ich hoffe es hilft euch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEd7Vfckmos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier noch ein ganzes Platin 1 Ranglisten-Spiel gegen Viktor auf der Mid-Lane:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMCCggh_Itc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich habe den Guide bereits abgetippt und falls Interesse besteht, werde ich ihn noch in Textform in aller Ausführlichkeit posten.

Solltet ihr Fragen oder Interesse an weitere Guides oder Gameplays haben lasst es mich wissen! 
Auf meinem Kanal befinden sich bereits einige Gameplays zu diversen Helden.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Testen des Helden!!


----------



## iorael (4. Juli 2015)

*Hallo Leute,
das ist mein erster Guide für einen meiner Lieblingshelden: Malzahar, dem Propheten der Leere. Ich selbst spiele momentan auf Platin 1 und versuche wieder zurück auf Diamond zu kommen. *


GUIDE WIRD NOCH AUF RECHTSCHREIBUNG UND GRAMMATIK ÜBERARBEITET. ICH MUSSTE LEIDER DIE BILDER ENTFERNEN DA SIE VOM FORUM NICHT PASSEND IMPORTIERT WORDEN SIND.​

*1. Abkürzung


2. Einleitung


3.Stärken & Schwächen


4. Fähigkeiten


5. Fähigkeiten Kombination


6. Beschwörerzauber


7. Runen


8. Masteries


9. Items


10. Itemübersicht mit Kommentaren


11. Farmen


12. Spielen auf der Lane


13. Teamfight


14. Matchups


15. Tipps und Tricks


16. Ranked Gameplay


*:​
*1. Abkürzungen:*


Hier möchte ich euch kurz, auf ein praktisches LoL Lexikon verweisen:Lexikon der LoL-Begriffe - League of Legends Community




*Malz* = Malzahar
*AP* = AP steht für Fähigkeitsstärke und ist die Abkürzung für das englische Wort Ability Power. Fähigkeitsstärke erhöht die Effektivität von Fähigkeiten.
*AD* = Attack Damage  nicht Magisch
*CD* = Die Abklingzeiten werden zu CD, für Cooldown abgekürzt,
                 diese CDs beschreiben die Zeit die Ihr benötigt bis Ihr etwas
                wieder aktivieren könnt.
*CDR* = Abklingzeitreduktion
*DMG* = Schaden
*DOT* = Ein DoT ist ein Debuff, der Schaden über Zeit macht (Damage
                   over Time).
*AOE* – AOE (Area of Effect) steht für Flächenschaden, welcher sich in
                  mehrere Unterbegriffe aufteilen lässt.
*Harassen* – Bedeutet den Gegner mit möglichst wenig Aufwand
                         Schaden zuzufügen, der Schaden ist meistens nicht gerade
                         gross, aber auf Dauer recht störend für den Gegner oder
                         einem selbst. Gutes Beispiel für einen Skill: Pantheons
                         Speer.
*CC* = Massenkontrolle (Crowd Control). Ermöglicht Euch
                 normalerweise, einen / mehrere Spieler kurzzeitig spielunfähig
                 zu machen.



*2. Einleitung:*


Ich persönliche spiele gerne Helden, die nicht in jedem Ranglistenspiel gebannt oder bereits gepickt sind. Aus diesem Grund habe ich angefangen Malzahar zu spielen und schnell seine Potenziale erkannt. Mit ihm seid ihr in der Lage eure Lane stark zu dominieren und eure Gegner in die Verzweiflung zu treiben. Allein die Tatsache, dass viele Beschwörer nicht wissen, wie sie am besten gegen ihn spielen sollen, gibt euch zumindest zeitweise einen Vorteil.​

*3. Stärken & Schwächen:*


*Stärken:*
+ Starker AOE CC durch drei Sekunden Stille (Q)
+ Guter Lane-Pusher und Verteidiger
+ Tank-Killer dank % AOE DMG (W)
+ Starker Ganker durch Leerengriff (R)
+ Hohes Killpotenzial mit lvl 6 (R)


*Schwächen:*
-. Sehr unmobil & leicht zu töten
-. Hohe Manakosten
-. Ultimate leicht zu Unterbrechen
-. Sehr abhängig von seiner Ultimate in 1on1 Situationen
-. Q muss getroffen werden



*4. Fähigkeiten:*


​*Passiv* – Jeder vierte Zauber den Malzahar ausführt, beschwört einen kleinen Begleiter der Leere, der für euch Kämpft. Er greift Ziele an, die ihr mit euren Normalen Angriffen angreift oder mit einem eurer Fähigkeiten trefft. Die beste Kontrollmöglichkeit ist einen Gegner mit Finstere Visionen zu infizieren. Dieses Ziel wird solange vom Begleiter priorisiert und angegriffen bis der DoT ausgelaufen ist.


​
*Q – Ruf der Leere*: ist die zweite Fähigkeit, die ihr ausskillt nach Finstere Visionen. Bei Ruf der Leere erzeugt ihr eine Wand, die Gegner bis zu 3 Sekunden auf maximaler Stufe silenced und Schaden macht. Gleicher Schaden wie eure Finsteren Visionen auf einmal nur ist die Fähigkeit nicht leicht zu treffen und sehr manalastig.


*W-Leerenzone:* Wird zuletzt ausgeskillt, da sie erst im späteren Spielverlauf an Bedeutung gewinnt. Sehr gut geeignet um in Verbindung mit Liandrys Qual Gegner innerhalb eures Leerengriffes zu töten. Sehr guter AoE Schaden in Teamfights, jedoch ebenfalls sehr hohe Manakosten.

​*E- Finstere Visionen:* Ist eure wichtigste Farmfähigkeit auf der Lane. Der durch die Fähigkeit erzeugte DoT, springt innerhalb seiner vier-sekundigen Wirkungszeit bei Tod des betroffenen Ziels, auf ein weiteres über und gibt euch pro erfolgreichen Sprung ein Teil des verbrauchten Manas wieder.

​*R-Leerengriff:* Sollte jeweils auf Level 6, 11 und 16 geskillt werden. Diese Fähigkeit ermöglicht euch ein enormes 1on1 und Gankpotenzial. Die Fähigkeit erzeugt einen Strahl der Schaden auf einen einzelnen gegnerischen Champion macht und ihn für 2,5 Sekunden betäubt.


Achtet beim Einsatz der Fähigkeit darauf, dass euer Gegner keine Quicksilberschärpe besitzt oder eine Fähigkeit, die euren CC entfernt wie z.B. Olaf, Gangplank oder Alistar.​
​*5. Fähigkeiten Kombination:
*


*Farming Kombo:*



Anfangs: E - automatische Angriffe



Mit Manaregeneration: E - (W) - Q


*Harass:*
Q - E


*Killkombo:*
Q-E-W-R  ( hier noch entweder vor R Entzünden oder nur Entzünden wenn ihr in passender Range seid, sonst wird eurer Leerengriff unterbrochen.​


*6. Beschwörungszauber:*


http://www.mobafire.com/images/summoner-spell/flash.png
*Blitz:* In meinen Augen ein absolutes Muss für Malzahar. Diese Fähigkeit stellt eure einzige Fluchtmöglichkeit da und kann auch ausgezeichnet genutzt werden, um 1on1 Situationen auf der Lane zu eröffnen.


*Entzünden: *Die zweite, sehr gute Möglichkeit euren Schaden zu erhöhen.


*Heilung:* Eine Option aber ich bevorzuge in der Regel Entzünden.


*Teleport:* Kann in bestimmten Situationen sehr hilfreich sein. Jedoch fehlt Malzahar der sogenannte „gap-closer“. Deshalb in meinen Augen nur eine sehr situationsabhängige Beschwörerfähigkeit.​





*7. Runen*


Das sind die von mir genutzten Runen, wenn ich Malzahar spiele:


*Gegen AD*

http://www11.pic-upload.de/01.07.15/oyh2jwjov1ax.jpg


*Gegen AP*

http://www11.pic-upload.de/01.07.15/gvzn8k1qewe.jpg​

Ich möchte hier noch einmal anmerken, dass ihr die Runen nach euren persönlichen Präferenzen anpassen könnt und meine vorgestellten Runen sich lediglich für meine eigene Spielweise als am effektivsten herausgestellt haben.


Mögliche Anpassungen könnten z.B. sein:


Große Glyphe der wachsenden Abklingzeitverringerung gegen Große Glyphe der wachsenden Fähigkeitsstärke.


Aber diese Entscheidung müsst ihr für euch selbst treffen.​

*8. Masteries*


Bei den Masteries ist es ähnlich wie bei den Runen. Ich empfehle jedoch eine dieser Varianten:
*21/0/9*

http://www11.pic-upload.de/01.07.15/edvwey8ezrg.png


http://www11.pic-upload.de/01.07.15/8p1ltzrh6iba.png​


Falls ihr nicht mit Ludens Echo spielen wollt oder mehr Defensive wollt, empfehle ich:
*21/9/0*

http://www11.pic-upload.de/01.07.15/kb4gwlevjapa.png​



*9. Items*


Ich fange nahezu jedes Spiel mit Malzahar mit einem Dorans Ring und zwei Heiltränken an.
Mein erstes Ziel ist es, selbst bei einem schlechten Spiel die Lane erst dann zu verlassen, wenn ich mir meine „Loser-Kombi“ mit einem zweiten Dorans Ring, Boots, 1-2 Wards und 2 Heiltränken kaufen kann.
Verläuft das Spiel normal, so versuche ich direkt den Katalysator, Boots und Wards beim ersten Shopbesuch zu ergattern. Sollte es wirklich sehr gut laufen, rushe ich auch schon mal einen unnötig großen Stab + 1x Dorans Ring + Boots. 


Jede dieser Kombinationen stellt sicher, dass ich problemlos farmen kann.


Ihr solltet euch zunächst ein Item für einen ausreichenden Manapool- bzw. Manaregeneration besorgen sowie eines der großen AP-Items besitzen: z.B. Ludens Echo oder Rabbadons Todeshaub


Falls ihr gegen viele AD Helden spielt, wie beispielsweise Zed oder Talon, könnt ihr ein Zhonyas in Betracht ziehen. Jedoch gehört Zhonyas nicht zu meinem Standard-Itembuild.

​
*10. Itemübersicht mit Kommentaren*


*Manapool Items:*


*Stab der Zeitalters:*
Sehr starkes Item auf Malzahar, das euch Leben, Mana, AP und gute Regeneration für die Lane gibt. In fast jedem Spiel meine erste Wahl! 450 HP, 450 Mana, 60 AP, Passiv: Stellt beim Levelaufstieg 150 HP und 200 Mana wieder her + Pro Minute eine Steigerung: 2AP, 20HP, 20 Mana. Maximum 10 Stacks --> 20 AP+200 HP + 200 Mana on TOP!!!


*Athenes Unheiliger Gral:*
Einer meiner Lieblingsitems wenn ich sehr viel Manaregeneration brauche, um permanent Fähigkeiten zu spammen. Insbesondere in längeren Belagerung durchaus zu empfehlen. Leider relativ wenig Fähigkeitsstärke und defensive Attribute. 60 Fähigkeitsstärke, 20% CDR, 20 Magieresistenz, 100% erhöhter Grundwert-Manaregeneration. Jede Champion Tötung oder Unterstützung stellt 30% des maximalen Manas wieder her! + Stellt alle 5sec 2% des fehlenden Manas wieder her.




*Stab des Erzengels:*
Auf den ersten Blick kein schlechtes Item, jedoch keine ideales für Malzahar. Es gibt einfach zu viele bessere Alternativen. Ihr baut grundsätzlich zu wenige Items die euren Gesamtmanapool erhöhen. Somit wird der passive Effekt nicht so extrem stark wie beispielsweise bei Ryze. Desweiteren wird es relativ lange dauern 750 Stacks auf das Item aufzuladen, um es zu der „Umarmung des Seraphen“ werden zu lassen und den zusätzlichen aktiven Effekt des Manaschilds zu nutzen. 60 Fähigkeitsstärke, 50% Manaregeneration, 250 Mana + Passiv: +Fähigkeitsstärke in Höhe von 3% des Manas. Mit 750 Stacks + 750Mana und Aktives Manaschild.


*Morellonomikon:*
Leider relativ schwacher Manareg, gute 20% CDR guter AP Wert. Jedoch dafür durch seine 
Passiv ein Pflichtitem solltet ihr gegen Gegner mit viel Heal wie zum Beispiel Vladimir, 
Soraka, Galio, WW.
80 Fähigkeitsstärke + 20% CDR + 100% erhöhter Grundmanareg. Passiv: Gegner unter 40%
erhalten Klaffende Wunde, Die die Heilung um 50% reduziert.



*Offensive Items:*

*Ludens Echo:*
Ich persönlich spiele wahnsinnig gerne mit Ludens Echo aus folgenden Gründen:
•    Starker Burst Passive Effekt, der von allen Fähigkeiten von Malzahar ausgelöst wird
•    7% Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit 
•    120 AP


*Rabbadons Todeshaube:*
EIN JA! Definitiv sehr gutes Item und ihr solltet es in jedem Spiel kaufen in dem ihr AP Malzahar spielt. 120AP und Passiv 30% mehr Fähigkeitsstärke sprechen für sich!


*Leerenstab:*
Sehr gutes Item sobald die Gegner sich mit sehr viel Magieresistenz ausgestattet haben. Ich empfehle es dennoch eher im Late Game zu kaufen. 70 Fähigkeitsstärke + 35% Magieresistenzreduzierung 


*Liandrys Qual:*
Ein sehr gutes und starkes Item, das jedoch aufgrund seiner unterirdischen Stats und dem am Anfang des Spiels eher schwachen passiven Effekts ein Item für das Lategame. Kauft es euch als letztes oder vorletztes Item, falls ihr gegen ein starkes Tankteam spielt. 50 Fähigkeitsstärke + 300hp + Passiv 15 Magieresistenzdurchdringung + 3 sek. DoT 2% des aktuellen Lebens (2 x wenn verlangsamt: Gute Synergien mit Rylais!)


*Zwillingsschatten:*
Mit seinen Stats 80 AP, 6% Movementspeed sowie 10% CDR leider keine echte Alternative, die der aktive Effekt auch nicht wettmacht.


*Mejais Seelenstehler:*
Ich mag persönlich keine stackbaren Gegenstände und würde grundsätzlich auch euch davon abraten, es mit Malzahar zu kaufen. Ihr werdet leider zu häufig gefokust und gekillt und werdet die Stacks aufgrund eurer mangelnden Reichweite sowie Mobilität nicht halten können. 20 Fähigkeitsstärke, Pro Stack: 8AP Maximal 20 Stacks, bei Max 15% CDR. 


*Fluch des Lichs:*
Klingt gut, jedoch nicht zu empfehlen mit Malzahar, da ihr im Late-Game nahezu keine automatischen Angriffe mehr nutzen könnt. 5% Movementspeed, 80 Fähigkeitsstärke und 250 Mana sowie ein durch AP verstärkter Autoattack.


*Defensive Items:*

*Rylais Kristallzepter:*
Brauchbares Item, falls ihr sehr viel aushalten müsst. Es gibt euch einen guten Lebenspuffer in Höhe von 400HP sowie 100AP. Als zusätzlichen brauchbaren passiven Effekt erhalten eure Fähigkeiten einen Slow, für den es sich jedoch nicht alleine lohnt, das Item zu bauen.


*Zhonyas Stundenglas:*
Sehr gutes Item gegen ein starkes AD Team. Insbesondere wenn ihr gegen Zed spielt, ist es zu empfehlen es frühzeitig zu bauen. Wichtig ist hierbei nur das ihr es nicht zu früh benutzt, um möglichst den gesamten Schaden seiner Ultimate abzufangen. 120 AP 50 Rüstung, passiv 2,5 Sekunden Unverwundbarkeit dafür nicht mehr bewegbar.

*Höllenzepter:*
Sehr gutes Item gegen ein starkes AP Team oder insbesondere gegen Heldenwie LeBlanc, Syndra und Veigar. Es sollte jedoch in Kombination mit Stab des Zeitalters gekauft werden.
70 Fähigkeitsstärke, 50 Magieresistenz, Passiv: -20 Magieresistenz für Gegner in der Nähe.


*Schleier des Todes:*
Ein sehr defensives Item und in meinen Augen nur selten zu empfehlen. Solltet ihr jedoch gegen einen sehr starken Veigar spielen, solltet ihr es euch im späteren Spielverlauf unter Umständen zulegen. Aber eher nicht zu empfehlen! 450hp + 55 Magieresistenzen + 100% Lebensregeneration. + alle 40 sek. ein Zauber blocken.


*Spezial Items:*


*Kommandobanner:*
Sehr gutes Item wenn ihr viel pushen wollt. Eher selten bis nie von mir genutzt aber durchaus einen Blick wert. Mit Hilfe des starken Vasallen lasst ihr insbesondere AP-Gegner unter ihrem Turm verzweifeln. 200 HP, 60 Fähigkeitsstärke, 20 Magieresistenz, 10% CDR, Aktiv verstärkt einen Vasallen + AE 20Magieresistenz und 75% Lebensregenerationserhöhung



*Möglicher Endgame Fullbuild:*

http://www11.pic-upload.de/01.07.15/iw3uzygjfydj.jpg​




Natürlich variiert das immer, je nachdem gegen welche Gegnerkombination ihr spielt.


*11. Farmen*


Da das Farmen auf der Lane zu einem der wichtigsten Aufgaben in League of Legends gehört, ist es besonders in der Anfangsphase wichtig, eure Fähigkeit Finstere Visionen möglichst in Kombination mit eurem durch Malzahars passive Fähigkeit beschworenen Begleiter zu nutzen.
Des Weiteren solltet ihr mit Hilfe eurer normalen Angriffe das von euch mit Finstere Visionen infizierte Ziel zusätzlich angreifen, um sicherzustellen, dass der Vasall innerhalb der 4 Sekunden in denen er von Finstere Visionen betroffen ist, stirbt und somit auf einen weiteren Vasallen oder Champion überspringt. Jeder erfolgreiche Sprung stellt einen kleinen Teil eures Mana wieder her. Ziel sollte es sein, dass eure Fähigkeit einmal auf jedem Vasallen einer Gegnerwelle war und somit euer gesamtes Mana wiederherstellt.


Mit zunehmenden Champion-Level und dem damit einhergehenden ansteigenden Schaden eurer Fähigkeiten sowie den ersten Items wird euch das Farmen immer leichter fallen.


Bei Champions, die größere Probleme beim Farmen unter dem Turret haben (z.B. LeBlanc), könnt ihr durch pushen dafür sorgen, dass der Gegner weniger Lasthits ergattern kann.


Ziel für euch sollte es sein, nach 10 Minuten mindestens 70 Vasallen getötet zu haben. Ab Minute 15 sollten es bereits 100 oder mehr sein.


Sobald ihr zum ersten Mal zurück in der Base wart und euch die ersten Gegenstände gekauft habt, solltet ihr die Gegnerwellen mit der Kombination aus W -> E -> Q schnell töten können. 



*12. Spielen auf der Lane*


Startet mit dem Ruf der Leere (Q) und benutzen die Fähigkeit 3-mal am Brunnen innerhalb der Base, um die passiv Fähigkeit bereit für einen Invade oder zum Farmen für die Lane zu haben.


Nutzt eure Q auf den Nahkampfvasallen wenige Sekunden nachdem der Kampf auf der Lane begonnen hat, um euren Begleiter als Unterstützung für die Lane zu rufen. Ihr solltet eure Finstere Visionen (E) nur auf den Vasallen legen, der von euren verbündeten Vasallen fokussiert wird. Greift ihn zusätzlich mit euren normalen Angriffen an, um zum einen sicherzustellen, dass ihr das Gold für das Lasthitten bekommt und das eure Finsteren Visionen auf den nächsten Vasallen überspringen.


Nachdem ihr das erste Mal Gegenstände einkaufen wart und Level 6-8 seid, solltet ihr beginnen damit beginnen, den Druck beim Farmen zu erhöhen. Dafür kombiniert ihr eure Fähigkeiten E-(W)-Q, sodass die Gegnerwellen möglichst schnell sterben. Sollte es euch gelingen, dass der Gegner auf ca. 50% Leben fällt, könnt ihr versuchen ihn mit einer Kombination aus E-R-Ignite zu töten, falls der Gegner kein Flash hat, solltet ihr noch W nach dem E unter den Gegner legen.


!!! ACHTET DARAUF DAS IHR NICHTS MEHR DRÜCKT WÄHREND DER ULTI!!! Sonst wird sie unterbrochen. Ignite unterbricht die Ultimate nur dann, wenn es benutzt wird während Malzahar nicht in der benötigten Reichweite steht.




Sollte euer Gegner aggressiv gegen euch spielen, versucht ihn entweder mit einer ALL IN KILLKOMBO zu töten oder zumindest zu zwingen zurück in seine Base zu gehen. Falls ihr keinen Leerengriff bereit habt, solltet ihr ihn mit Finstere Visionen (E) und eurem Ruf der Leere (Q) in die Flucht zwingen können.


In der Regel werdet ihr so stark pushen, dass euer Gegner nicht in der Lage sein wird zu ganken. Sollte er jedoch die Lane verlassen, warnt eure Mitspieler und entscheidet selbst, ob es mehr Sinn macht zu pushen oder zu versuchen der Lane zu helfen. Solltet ihr jedoch gegen starke 1on1 Helden wie z.B. LeBlanc spielen, solltet ihr eher pushen.


Euer Hauptziel auf der Lane sollte es sein, euren Gegner unter seinen eigenen Turm zu zwingen. Wichtig ist hierbei, dass ihr warded, da ihr sehr leicht zu ganken seid aufgrund eures Mangels an Mobilität.

*13. Teamfight*
Malzahar ist ein grandioser Teamfight-Champion in defensiven sowie offensiven Kämpfen. Das wichtigste für euch ist das richtige Platzieren eures Rufs der Leere (3 Sekunden Stille-Effekt) und eure eigene Positionierung. Haltet euch eher im Hintergrund und außer Reichweite potentieller Angreifer.
Eure W solltet ihr so platzieren, dass möglichst viele Gegner davon betroffen sind oder um eure Kill-Kombo anzuwenden (nur wenn es sicher ist Q E W R)
Eure Finsteren Visionen sollte auf jeden erreichbaren Gegner platziert werden. Natürlich sollten wichtige Ziele wie AD- oder AP-Carries priorisiert werden. Aber bringt euch dabei niemals unnötig in Gefahr.
Haltet euren Leerengriff lieber bereit für Helden wie Wukong oder Jax, die versuchen werden eure Reihen zu durchbrechen. Falls es keine Helden gibt, die euch oder eurem Team gefährlich werden können, solltet ihr die Kill-Kombo auf ein möglichst wichtiges Ziel anwenden.

*14, Matchups*

*Gankplank:*
Ein natürlich nicht häufig gespielter Held, dennoch ein starker Gegner. Er kann eure Ultimate Fähigkeit leicht durch seine Fähigkeit (W) Skorbut entfernen. Des Weiteren seid ihr ein leichtes Ziel für seine Q Unterredung. Durch euren eher geringen Lebenspool und eurer fehlenden Regenerationsfähigkeit werdet ihr häufig gezwungen euch zurück zu teleportieren. Deshalb spielt sehr vorsichtig und versucht so gut wie möglich zu farmen.


- Defensiv spielen, auf Fehler des Gegner warten, Ultimate nur auf GP verwenden wenn er gerade (W) Skorbut zum Heilen genutzt hat. Auf Hilfe vom Jungler warten.


*Syndra: *
Ein wirklich harter Gegner, da zum einen der CD von (Q) Dunkler Sphäre geringer ist als der CD eurer Fähigkeit (Q) Ruf der Leere. Syndra wird versuchen euch zu harassen und euch dann mit ihrem (W) Zerstreuen der Schwachen betäuben, um euch mit ihrer Ultimate (R) Entfesselte Macht euch töten.
- Vorsichtig spielen, kauft euch Stab des Zeitalters und Höllenzepter, um den Burst wegstecken zu können. Auch hier auf Fehler und Ganks warten bzw. wenn sie auf 50-60% ist könnt ihr versuchen sie mit einer Kombination aus Flash-E-W-R zu töten.


*Galio:* 
Galio kann aufgrund seiner Passiv von Anfang an Magieresistenz bauen und wird somit schwer zu töten sein. Insbesondere kann er mit seiner (W) Bollwerk absichtlich sich neben die von euch mit Finstere Visionen infizierte Vasallen stellen und euch somit am Farmen hindern und sich gleichzeitig durch bewirkten Schaden heilen.


- Farmt so gut es geht versucht auf Ganks zu warten oder zu roamen.


Der Vorteil für euch ist, dass bis auf Syndra fast keiner dieser Helden häufig gespielt wird und ihr euch nur im seltensten Fall diesen Gegnern stellen müsst.


*Leblanc:* 
Drückt sie unter ihren Turm, da sie dort besonders schlecht farmen kann. Bleibt dabei selbst stets in Bewegung und zieht euch zurück nachdem ihr die Lane gepusht habt.   Versucht das euer (E) Finstere Visionen von den Vasallen auf sie überspringt,  um sie auf ca. 50% zu bringen. Dann könnt ihr auch sie hier ohne weiteres mit einer Kombo aus (E)-(W)-(R) töten.
- Vorsichtig sein, der gegnerische Jungler wird versuchen Leblanc zu helfen. Lasst sie nicht roamen.



*Swain:* 
Er ist definitiv ein Held auf Augenhöhe. Durch seine Passiv, die ihm Mana wiederherstellt und seinem DoT Qual, der euren Finsteren Visionen ebenbürtig ist. Sobald er Level 6 ist, wird er durch seine Ultimate Ausgehungerte Schar sehr stark und erhält eine starke Regenerations- und AoE Schadensfähigkeit. Versucht ihn nur dann mit eurer Kombo zu töten, wenn er nicht in seiner Ultimate ist. Ihr solltet ihn außerdem mit Ignite belegen bzw. ein Morellos Zauberbuch besitzen, um seinen Heileffekte zu reduzieren.



*Veigar:* 
Er sollte euch auf der Lane anfangs keine größeren Probleme bereiten. Farmt und pusht so gut ihr könnt. Kauft euch unbedingt Leben oder Magieresistenz in Form von Stab des Zeitalters und Höllenzepter. Nutzt euren Vorteil anfangs und versucht ihn frühzeitig mit eurer Kombo zu töten. Versucht euch nicht von seinem AoE-Stun Ereignishorizont erwischen zu lassen. Vermeidet außerdem, dass ihr zu wenig Leben habt und er euch mit einer Kombination aus Flash + Unheilvoller Schlag + Ignite + Urknall. 


*Ahri:*
 Grundsätzlich kein wirklich schwerer Gegner. Ahri ist sehr abhängig von ihrer (R) Geisterhast deshalb hebt euch wie bei Katarina euren (R) Leerengriff für Ahri auf. Auf der Lane kann sie euch nur wirklich gefährlich werden, wenn ihr euch regelmäßig mit (Q) Kugel der Täuschung treffen kann und ihr (E) Bezaubern trifft.


*Fizz:* 
m Grunde ein leichter Gegner, da eure (E) Finsteren Visonen Fizz auch während seiner (E) Verspielt weiter Schaden verursachen. Wenn er euch mit einer (Q) Seeigelsoß und (W) Seestein-Dreizack angreift, bestraft ihn mit euren (E) Finstere Visionen + Automatischen Angriff. Wenn er euch mit seiner (E) Verspielt angreift setzt ihr eurer (W) unter ihn und nutzt eure (R) Leerengriff. Passt auf, dass Fizz keine Kills von anderen Lanes bekommt, da er ein sehr starker Ganker ist.



*Zed: *
Wird nur dann gefährlich, wenn er bereits viele Kills hat. Ansonsten ist es ähnlich wie bei Akali und er wird keine Chance gegen euch haben. Sollte er euch mit Zeichen des Todes angreifen, nutzt ihr sofort euer (Q) Ruf der Leere - (E) Finstere Visionen- (W) Leerenfeld - Entzünden - (R) Leerengriff. Da Zed keine automatischen Angriffe durchführen wird und auch keine Fähigkeiten nutzen kann, wird seine Ultimate Zeichen des Todes keinen Schaden auf euch machen. Solltet er doch bereits sehr stark sein, kauft euch als eines der ersten Items auf jeden Fall ein Zhonyas Stundenglas, um den gesamten Schaden seines Zeichens des Todes im Nichts verpuffen zu lassen.


- Lasst ihn nicht roamen!


*Kassadin:* 
Seitdem sein Q Kugel der Leere nicht mehr silenced, ist er nicht mehr so gefährlich. Dennoch ist es besonders schwer ihn zu töten, da seine Passiv ihn ausgesprochen Tanky macht gegen Magieschaden. Des Weiteren wird er nach jeder von euch missglückten Kombination mit seiner Ultimate Kluftgang euch relativ leicht entkommen. Hebt für eine Killkombo unbedingt Flash auf um zur Not nachzuflashen.


*Lux:* 
Sie ist kein schwerer Gegner, wenn ihr gut im Ausweichen ihrer Fähigkeiten seid. Ihr müsst versuchen, zu erahnen wo sie ihre nächste Schillernde Singularität platzieren wird. Sollte euch das erfolgreich gelingen, sollte es kein Problem sein gegen sie zu spielen. Eine gute Lux wird jedoch auch erahnen, wann ihr angreifen wollt und wird ihr Schild nutzen, um sich vor eurer Killkombo zu schützen.
WICHTIG: Ihre Lichtfesseln gehen durch einen Gegner durch, euer Begleiter kann somit nicht für euch den CC abfangen wie es beispielsweise bei Morgana möglich ist.


_*Annie:*_ 
Besitzt ebenfalls wie ihr gute Manakapazitäten und kann nahezu endlos farmen. Ohne ein Ruf der Leere zu treffen, werdet ihr nicht in der Lage sein, sie in einem 1on1 Problemlos zu töten. Fangt dann an sie anzugreifen, wenn sie keinen Stun aktiv hat bzw. nicht kurz davor steht.


*Ziggs:* 
kann von sehr hoher Entfernung farmen und euch harassen. Versucht so gut es geht den Angriffen auszuweichen und wartet auf grobe Fehler von Ziggs (siehe mein Guide Gameplay Part)


*Katarina:* 
Insofern ihr euch nicht zu sehr von ihrem (Q) Tanzende Klinge harassen lasst, sollte sie kein Problem sein. Haltet sie vom Farmen ab und bestraft sie permanent mit euren (Q) Finsteren Visonen + Autoattack. Falls sie versucht die Lane zu verlassen, um zu ganken, warnt euer Team lieber einmal zu oft als zu wenig. In Teamfights könnt ihr Katarinas Stärke mit Hilfe eures (R) Leerengriffs vollständig ausschalten und sie überflüssig werden lassen.


*Synergieeffekt*


*Warwick:*
Malzahar und Warwick sind eine ideale Jungle + Midlane Kombination. Sobald ihr beide Level 6 erreicht, sollte der Gegner keine ruhige Minute mehr haben. Lasst WW mit Rasende Wut den Kampf eröffnen. Nutzt dann euren Ruf der Leere - Finstere Visionen - Leerenfeld - Leerengriff und, falls nötig, Ignite.

*Skarner:*
Sehr guter Partner, da er den Gegner zu euch bringen kann mit seiner Ulti. Versucht hier nicht unbedingt mit Ruf der Leere den Kampf zu eröffnen, da es in der Bewegung eventuell schwerer zu treffen ist. Eröffnet mit Finstere Visionen - Leerenfeld - Ignite - Leerenfeld.

*Morgana:*
Ähnlich wie WW. Sollte sie ihren Käfig gut setzen können, habt ihr einen sicheren Kill. Zusätzlich kann sie euch mit ihrem Magieschild vor Unterbrechungen schützen.

_*Leona:*_
Wie oben starker CC, mehre Stuns helfen euch eure Kombinationen gut zu setzen und den Gegner zu töten.



*15. Tipps und Tricks:*




Ihr könnt euren Ruf der Leere und das Leerenfeld am Brunnen innerhalb der Base nutzen oder bei ausreichend Manaregeneration auch zwischen den Gegnerwellen, um eure Passive hochzustacken.
Nutzt euren Voidling auch zum Angreifen der Türme. Zum einen macht er zusätzlichen Schaden und auf der anderen Seite kann er den Turm kurzzeitig tanken. Deshalb benutzt euren Ruf der Leere oder das Leerenfeld um zusätzliche Stacks zu erzeugen und einen Voidling am Turm zu beschwören. Der Extraschaden ist bei Malzahars schwachen Auto-Attacks willkommen.
Euer Voidling kann für euch Skillshots abfangen wie z.B. einen Speer von Nidalee, in dem er zwischen euch und dem entsprechenden Zauber steht. Dies funktioniert leider nicht bei Lux Q !!



*16. Gameplay*


Hier möchte ich euch noch ein Gameplay in einem Ranked zeigen. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMCCggh_Itc


Viel Spaß Leute beim Ausprobieren!!!


VG TylerSaw

​


----------

